# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Franciscus Ziekenhuis Roosendaal

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Franciscus Ziekenhuis Roosendaal
Boerhaavelaan 25
Roosendaal 

Bezoek de website van Franciscus Ziekenhuis Roosendaal


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Franciscus Ziekenhuis Roosendaal.*

----------


## Petra717

Mijn ervaringen met dit ziekenhuis zijn zwaar beneden pijl. 

Paar jaar geleden geprobeerd een KNO-arts daar te krijgen, aangezien is was verhuisd van Friesland naar Roosendaal. Mijn toenmalige KNO-arts uit Leeuwarden verwees mij door naar een KNO-arts waarvan zij wist dat ze mij konden helpen. Echter dacht dit ziekenhuis hier anders over, werd mij niet gemeld. Ik zat ineens tegenover een ander? 
Mijn dossier is tot 6x toe naar het ziekenhuis gefaxt vanuit Leeuwarden. Samen met KNO uit Leeuwarden besloten om naar Breda uit te wijken. 

Vorige jaar kwam ik dan op de Eerste Hulp terecht in Roosendaal, voor mijn wond moest ik meerdere malen terug komen. Elke keer weer was er geen dossier aanwezig en kon ik mijn verhaal opnieuw doen. 
De volgende keer dat ik op de Eerste Hulp beland en ik moet terug komen, ga ik voor de na-behandeling wel naar Breda!

----------

